# Alaska / New to Planted Tanks



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no idea what I'm doing and am wondering if maybe I'm heading 100mph with my hair on fire in a direction that might not be right. 

Sure, I've had tanks before. Bought my first tank in about 1972 or so, used. That little 10 gallon must have been a big deal to me at the time as I even remember who I bought it from. Jim Miller sold me a used 10 gallon with stainless trim for $20 and it had everything I needed including fish. A year or so later I had multiple tanks and a year beyond that I built my first marine tank. Lots of tanks and then a major patch of boredom with it. I blanked with no fish for a few years.

About 6 months ago I saw my first Amano tank and was surprised at how beautiful it was and how different from anything I'd tried before. I decided to give that a whirl and about a month ago bought a 180 gallon AGA and have been puttering around getting it built into a wall in my office. It's in and now I'm wondering if maybe I should set my sites a little lower for a first planted tank. 

I've got a 20hi and a 30hi... and a 55 standard. I think I've got a 10 gallon wandering around here too. My question to you is; based on your experience in the hobby would you suggest I set up one of the smaller tanks with plants first? I'm guessing there may be a few lessons that would be taught more gently if I didn't have to tear down a really big tank to fix whatever errors I'd made.

What are your thoughts?

BTW... thanks to TarantulaGuy for pointing me toward this site and letting me bend your ear for an hour the other evening. I appreciate your suggestions and made 5 pages of notes while we were on the phone.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe, no problems! I'm glad you made it here! Look forwards to being able to help you out in any way you need. And I do think you'll be fine starting with the 180, just research research research!


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Research and planning are the keys.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi 61*north,

Welcome to APC! Based on your screen name I am guessing you are in Anchorage, I have been there many times. We have several AK/Anchorage area members here, hopefully they will introduce themselves. This is great site this is with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it.

When I started a few years ago a member suggested that I start by reading the "Sticky's" at the beginning of the "New to Planted Aquariums", "Lighting", and "Fertilizing" sub-forums. By doing so I saved myself a lot of time (and money) getting up to speed and learning the basics. 

As for which tank to start with, I would chose the one with the best lighting system for planted aquariums. Check out the suggested "stickys" and give us some idea of what equipment you are working with in the "Lighting" sub-forum. I am glad you joined us!


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

gwclark said:


> Research and planning are the keys.


Bummer. I've learned most of what I know by making every mistake possible... at least twice.

I'll root through the stickies though and try to save my wallet the agony this time for sure.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi 61*north,
> 
> Welcome to APC! Based on your screen name I am guessing you are in Anchorage, I have been there many times. We have several AK/Anchorage area members here, hopefully they will introduce themselves. This is great site this is with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it.
> 
> ...


I don't have any lighting for the 180g yet so the few plants I've just ordered from the classified section will go in a 30tall temporarily. I've been looking around at lighting and think I can build a hood fairly easily that will do the trick with T5HO's.

Thanks for the warm welcome and I'm looking forward to meeting some of the other folks in the area. If you wind up w/ a little spare time on one of your trips through this area and are interested in taking a peek at a tank or two... holler.


----------



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome 61*north! Sounds like you’ve started a fun project. Good to see more planted tank enthusiasts here in Anchorage. I’d be interested in checking out your setup sometime. What area of town are you in? I work downtown and live in ER.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

My house is up by the Flat Top parking lot. Holler when you've got a little time and I'll shoot you directions and a ph #, Sonaps. I'm riding a m/c to Dawson City, Yukon Territory this Th but will be back by Sat evening and when I get back I'll be diving back into the tank.

Might even have some new cool plants waiting for me in one of the other tanks. I ordered a bunch of 'em in the last couple days and will have the warden watching the mail for the care packages.

I've also got some lighting parts en route but they'll be trickling in over the course of the next week or three.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

A few steps forward and a few steps back...

The tank is coming along fine and last night I filled it 3/4's full and added the substrate and and 5 small fish:

1 x Betta
3 x guppies
1 x pleco

The step backward was that prior to getting to this point I had ordered some plants and put them in 3 different tanks that I already had established. Didn't put a whole lot of thought into how much I loath snails before doing that and within a month had 3 tanks with an obvious population, everywhere.

The big tank is sort of a refuge at the moment. Two of the smaller tanks I linked with a pipe connecting the two and then took an Eheim 2128 and put the intake in one and the outlet in the other. Fired up the filter and dumped in a generous portion of bleach. I might have sacrificed some of my own lung tissue to the snail gods in the process but I'm pretty sure that nothing could possibly live through the holocaust in the two bleach tanks.

I've looked for information on how to cleanse the plants I have and am not sure which route to take but I'll be taking one for sure. (The plants were removed from the tanks prior to bleaching and they're in my one remaining tank that will be the last to get treated.) I'm thinking a smallish tank with a ton of plants in it and a handful of clowns or yoyo's first for the remaining plants... then maybe a final dip in some kind of snail death concoction before putting the plants back in the big tank. I know there are some benefits to snails, etc. I just personally find them revolting additions to an otherwise beautiful (planned) aquascape.

Any suggestions on how to more easily resolve this stupid mistake would be appreciated. Matter of fact; if you think I might be about to make a similar blunder in some other way don't hesitate to say so.

Here's the pic to show that I've not been a complete slacker. I've also discovered that this kind of thing takes a little more free time and coordination than I was expecting. A few more blunders like the snail setback would be a major bummer, time wise. I'm also noticing that this is one of those projects that make your wallet bleed but at a rate that seems less painful when your progress is as slow as mine's been.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

See this part here?



> Two of the smaller tanks I linked with a pipe connecting the two and then took an Eheim 2128 and put the intake in one and the outlet in the other. Fired up the filter and dumped in a generous portion of bleach.


Don't do that.

Apparently Eheim 2128's and bleach aren't on friendly terms.

You'll bleach your floor and your 2128 will need repair. I needed plenty of towels this morning. White ones, preferably. The wife will probably gnaw on my head after she notices how some of the others will turn out.

I'll tell you what though... everything looks mighty clean. Mighty.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

Correction:

Use *only* the white towels... or the wife'll be on you like a bad rash.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

Progress. Slow... but I'm learning a bunch and this is turning out to be far more interesting than I had originally guessed. I've got a lot more to learn and no reason to rush things but it's odd how easy it is for these little projects to become a time sink for an entire afternoon.

Thanks to all that have posted their experiences and info. I'd have been completely lost without your help.

Long way to go but here's today's shot...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi 61*north

I see you are making good progress! The days are getting shorter, more time to aquascape and learn! LOL!


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi 61*north
> 
> I see you are making good progress! The days are getting shorter, more time to aquascape and learn! LOL!


You're hurting me, I love the cool bite in the air this time of year but I hate the thought that there's 6 months of freezing darkness lurking around the corner. Bummer.

I did get a box of trimmings that was packed full today from cah925. They have quite a few hitchhikers on 'em so I set up a separate tank with a clown and a yoyo in there. They'll have their way with the hitchhikers and in a couple weeks I'll slip the plants in the big tank. I'm not a huge fan of chemical killers but if any of you know a better way than than sicking the loaches on snails please clue me in.

...and I have a particular question for you, Seattle. I assume you have a pretty protective regimen you adhere to to keep your tanks snail free. Is it posted here somewhere? I like to keep shrimp in my tanks so any suggestions that won't eradicate inverts would be preferred.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Good to see your tank progressing! I just made up some batches of ferts for Tim at Alaska Coral, and some gluteraldehyde (DIY Seachem Excel) if you still need ferts. Just macros atm on the ferts, I need to find a way to stabilize the micro mix in solution for extended periods of time. I'm glad you're enjoying the hobby though, it'll suck you in pretty quick


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi 61*north,

I do keep my main tanks "Snail-Free". When I first set them up two years ago I had problems with snails. I attained Snail-Free over about a 6 month "crushing campaign". Whenever I saw a snail I either removed it or smashed it against the glass.

To keep my tanks Snail-Free I do pretty much what you are doing. I put new plants in a quarintine tank for 2 - 3 weeks after an Alum bath.



> From AquariumPlants.com
> 
> Alum Dip
> 
> The Alum dip is more for killing microscopic bugs. Use at 1 tablespoon per gallon of water. Soak the plant for at least an hour, longer soaks of 2 to 3 days are needed to kill snails and snail eggs. For snails and snails eggs a 2-3 hour soak in a stronger solution of 3 tablespoons per gallon of water is a better choice. Alum isn't nearly as effective as the prior two for killing algae. Alum is aluminum sulfate and Alum USP can be obtained from a compounding pharmacy or grocery stores. (It's usually with the spices, herbs and pickling supplies).


Warning, some plants do not survive a 2-3 day Alum soak! Some GSAS members use Puffers or Loaches for snail control.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Good to see your tank progressing! I just made up some batches of ferts for Tim at Alaska Coral, and some gluteraldehyde (DIY Seachem Excel) if you still need ferts. Just macros atm on the ferts, I need to find a way to stabilize the micro mix in solution for extended periods of time. I'm glad you're enjoying the hobby though, it'll suck you in pretty quick


I heard you've been working w/ him to get a planted setup going on at his shop. Fert's, etc. Very cool.

Tim's an amazingly helpful guy and stepped in to fill a huge void here in Anchorage. While the big stores are setting up to have a scrap over market share at Dimond and OSH it's almost like Tim is in a totally different business. More like his customers are a broad circle of enthusiastic friends with a common interest rather than just another stream of shoppers.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

We might be related. They have no place in my tanks and I'm ready to fire up a scorched earth policy against 'em right quick. If I ever get the notion that they're no longer disgusting I'll set up a snail tank but until then I'm keeping my peas separate from my carrots. Nasty.

I'll be the proud owner of a jug of alum tonight. Now I am become death.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I do keep my main tanks "Snail-Free". When I first set them up two years ago I had problems with snails. I attained Snail-Free over about a 6 month "crushing campaign". Whenever I saw a snail I either removed it or smashed it against the glass.
> 
> To keep my tanks Snail-Free I do pretty much what you are doing. I put new plants in a quarintine tank for 2 - 3 weeks after an Alum bath.
> 
> Warning, some plants do not survive a 2-3 day Alum soak! Some GSAS members use Puffers or Loaches for snail control.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

61*north said:


> Tim's an amazingly helpful guy and stepped in to fill a huge void here in Anchorage. While the big stores are setting up to have a scrap over market share at Dimond and OSH it's almost like Tim is in a totally different business. More like his customers are a broad circle of enthusiastic friends with a common interest rather than just another stream of shoppers.


^^Thats why I love helping him out. Its the way an aquarium store should be run. It really is just like a huge circle of people who love the hobby and like Tim, and its growing every day. Fun to see it happen, and fun to be able to help out there whenever I can.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Glad to see the plants made it. Those loaches will make quick work of the snails I missed when packing all those plants. I look forward to seeing how you use all those plants.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

cah925 said:


> Glad to see the plants made it. Those loaches will make quick work of the snails I missed when packing all those plants. I look forward to seeing how you use all those plants.


I can't picture a happier yoyo loach. A smorgasbord of the tenderest young snails and no competition ! I'll update the pics as soon as I've got the big tank replanted and thanks again.


----------



## 61*north (Jun 20, 2010)

I had been planning to scrounge up some kind of pressurized cO2 system and got caught up researching my options and learning about what mfg part number logic meant and a bunch of other stuff that was squandering too much time on details that for me weren't useful in any other way and weren't interesting enough to keep me on that path.

Looking for fleabay deals on specific units that would require an indeterminate period of wait... all while watching the algae problem getting a grip in my tank.

I decided to research plug and play systems to see if there might be any benefit to at least get this first one up and running with a proven system. I ran across a number of vendors, some of whom seemed like they had some pretty curious idiosyncrasies relating to customer service, etc. I found one I hope will work as well as it appears to.










I picked up one empty and one full ten pounder to go with the system and 5/8" fittings on the reactor so I can plumb it inline with an Eheim 2128 that I already have patrolling the water. Looking forward to getting it plumbed in and working as it's pretty tough watching the algae get a better foothold every day.

Been rooting around in the substrate every couple days on an snail jihad. I think it might take a while to cleanse the tank of the infidel but to me it'll be worth it. There's something inherently gross about those things. In my mind it's a "seven degrees of separation" thing. Snails look a little like slugs... which look a little like leeches... which looked bad hanging off of me when I was a kid swimming in our local lakes. Anything that looks anywhere near similar has got to go. Kuhli loaches would be at serious risk.

Experimenting with Seattle's alum preparation. Seems to have a wild appetite for delicate looking plants. Life can be harsh and the search for better living through chemistry can be much harsher. In my tanks anyway.

Would you recommend that I basically just set the pH monitor with a target value of x or call the supplier and get their take on how to set it up... or just play with it? Is there a way to take an educated guess at settings or maybe just set it up initially at 2bbls/sec and watch it from there?

I'd also like to keep a much better watch on water chemistry. I'm not a huge fan of color charts but have assumed that that's what everybody's using to check their parameters. Any suggestions of what I should have in order to monitor the levels fairly accurately without breaking the bank?

Also, how often do any of you calibrate your pH meter?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

How goes the tank? Any updates?


----------

